# Should have known better!



## niven (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi, _supposedly_ retired, ex pro orchestral trumpet player/music teacher now about to start tutoring students in composition. I'm going to need a lot of help....hope I've come to the right place. I've been following conversations on this site for ages and have now taken the plunge. I've bought the Strings,Woodwind,Brass and Perc libraries from Orchestral Tools to use with my students. My set up will be OT, Sibelius and VEP6. Testing times ahead setting this lot up.
Wish me luck!
niven.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 15, 2017)

have fun!


----------



## niven (Aug 15, 2017)

thov72 said:


> have fun!


Thanks!...
niven.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 15, 2017)

If you care about sound, you still need a DAW.


----------



## niven (Aug 15, 2017)

Rodney Money said:


> If you care about sound, you still need a DAW.


I'm an idiot! Forgot to mention I'm using Cubase 9.02....Hitting 60 isnt fun...Thanks for reminding me.......not that I'm an idiot...but that I need Cubase!
niven.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 15, 2017)

niven said:


> Hitting 60 isnt fun...


NOT hitting 60 is much less fun! Enjoy the time discovering new stuff! Good luck!
(Four years to go for me.)


----------



## niven (Aug 15, 2017)

Saxer said:


> NOT hitting 60 is much less fun! Enjoy the time discovering new stuff! Good luck!
> (Four years to go for me.)


Thanks for replying.....seems like a nice forum!


----------

